# Looking for tank builder



## paddington (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm looking for someone to build a large tank for me either in acrylic or glass. The only catch is that it has to be built in my basement as the passageway is not big enough to move a large tank down the stairs. 

Does anyone know someone who does this kind of work?

Thanks.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Miracles will build on sight. Not sure of the costs though, definitely going to be pricey 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## paddington (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I've had many Miracles tanks over the years and been happy with the workmanship. I didn't know they would build onsite. 

I haven't had much luck getting a response from them directly in the past but will give it a try.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

No problem. What size are you looking for? I dream of a really big tank one day. Right now my biggest is 72 x 30" wide x 24" 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## paddington (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm looking at 95"x25"x24" - about 240 gallons.

I was going to try to build it myself out of acrylic but it seems overly ambitious considering I haven't built one before.

I'm going to build the stand for it this weekend.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Ya acrylic sheets are pretty expensive too. I've thought about building one but peace of mind might be worth the money. 

Nice size tank, love 8 footers. Goodluck with your project

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Try Primal. He does some amazing stuff but you will probably have to wait. He generally has a backlog.

http://primoreefacrylics.com/


----------



## EliteDiscus (Sep 19, 2017)

*Large tank Build*

I can Build it for you.
I have experience t build large tanks.
I will give you list of glass you need for. Provide all glass and materials need for building tank.
then i do it at weekends.
no rush as it has to build in several stages.
I also need your help.
about the price. we will negotiate in person at your place. when I see the location.
If you are interested text me on 4162196464
I guarantee my work also.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I build tanks, $75/ hr plus materials. Watch my videos on YouTube. Carls Aquariums, Building the Massive fish tank is one of my series 4164609922


----------



## [KRAFTIG] (Apr 19, 2017)

Tracking thread..........


----------

